# New Halloween CD from MANNHEIM STEAMROLLER



## SunsetSpell (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey! Have you heard the latest from Mannheim Steamroller??? It's actually a 2-disc set -- one is halloween-themed music "deranged" by Chip Davis and the other is sound effects! It's perfect for any party -- ! It's even charting on Billboard~! 

You can buy it on Amazon.com if you're interested -- this is definitely one that is not to be missed for the Halloween season! 

...Happy Haunting... [}]


LM*


----------



## evil666 (Oct 25, 2003)

listened to the cd,,the sound effect one was ok but the other cd was ..er...not very good still searchin for the perfect music for the 31st


----------



## HorrorFilled (Jul 20, 2006)

I hear it's going to be a 3-disc set - Music, Effects, and a DVD Video that contains a Creatures of the Night dance instructional video. That should be fun for the 31st.


----------



## HorrorFilled (Jul 20, 2006)

Whoops, the 3-disc set is going to be coming out this September 2006.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Cool. I already have the double though.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Let's hope the songs are a little less cute than the last CD....

Any clue what songs will be on there?


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

Really? i didn't know Chip did Halloween. So is it worth getting?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I like it but then I got it really cheap off ebay.


----------

